# My Mechanical Mom...



## Nerri1029 (May 19, 2006)

It has Officially RAINED for 10 days straight here..
and I had the last 4 days off...

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I had some parts here for a while.. and wanted to make one ..

the whole thing:






the electrical stuff:






the incubator with 3 eggsac chambers:






advice and comments welcome


----------



## Scorp guy (May 19, 2006)

very nice:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:  like i said, i couldnt make one if i tried my whole life lol, you must have some skill to do that.

PS::clap:


----------



## HuonHengChai (May 19, 2006)

very nice. do you happen to have the blueprint for that? i think i wanna built one later


----------



## bananaman (May 20, 2006)

thats awesome! you should make a sticky on how to do it... congrats man!


----------



## liveprey (May 20, 2006)

Nice one Nerri 1029, I couldn't see opening another thread so I hope you don't mind me posting on yours. Mine was made on a rainy day also. It's the ATS version. I like seeing the variations between the models. The only problem I see with both of them is that they are empty!!!


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 20, 2006)

liveprey said:
			
		

> The only problem I see with both of them is that they are empty!!!


good call.  either way, awesome set ups you both have!  never really thought too far into the whole sac raising end of it..then again i've only had one sac and it was from a wc rosea.


----------



## Nerri1029 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks..

The problem with me posting how I did this one is that this is a one off..

My motor is from a drum recorder like this one http://www.meteo-market.com/content/drum_recorder/meteograph/kozep.jpg

I built this one to be as versitile as possible..
and to simulate the mother's actions better..
- this one can rotate anywhere from 2 - 20 times in each half hour. the motor has 5 speeds set by all brass gearing.
- the sac chambers are from vacuum filters (FDA grade) 

- my other own addition from my herp days was a submersable Aqar. heater in a container of water, Acts like a heat sink and adds moisture to the air. 

- the circ fan is optional and is variable as well, to adapt to varying needs.

I have no immediate plans for it.. 

Just wanted to build one.


----------



## PINK1081 (May 21, 2006)

Both very nice set ups.  I found that the ceramic screw-in heaters really work well and maintain what ever temp I set the thermostat.  Now if the girls would just fill those sac chambers.  Great job!!!


----------



## Blackieb06 (May 21, 2006)

ya do you have a blue print i would like to take a look as well


----------



## syndicate (May 21, 2006)

VERY NICE!let us know how it works


----------



## PINK1081 (May 21, 2006)

The ATS has a booklet explaining the whole setup.  They sell it on the web site for a few dollars.  I would suggest you get the book to understand the main idea as to how it works.  Than make it with the materials you can get and know how to work with.  The rotating shaft can be turned with a motor like Nerri's or a light timer like liveprey's.  The heater can be an aquarium heater or a ceramic reptile cage heater.  I used a regular home thermostat to control the temp and it works great.  

The best part about building one is going to the hardware store.  When you go in find someone to ask for help.    First you say I am looking to make something do something It's not made to do.     If they are still listining at that point you tell them you are building a Mechanical Tatantula Mother , and need some parts.    They will slowly move away from you and go help someone in the paint department.   Than you can look for the parts you need and no one will bother you again.  

Jim


----------



## Nerri1029 (May 21, 2006)

PINK1081 said:
			
		

> The best part about building one is going to the hardware store.  When you go in find someone to ask for help.    First you say I am looking to make something do something It's not made to do.     If they are still listining at that point you tell them you are building a Mechanical Tatantula Mother , and need some parts.    They will slowly move away from you and go help someone in the paint department.   Than you can look for the parts you need and no one will bother you again.
> 
> Jim


Almost my experience to the letter !!

actually only at one store..
my usual place to go has people that I know .. and they know what I do, and THEY ARE MOST HELPFUL !!


----------



## Blackieb06 (May 22, 2006)

what the ATS booklet


----------



## PINK1081 (May 22, 2006)

The book is called "A Mechanical Mom for Tarantulas" by Schultz & Schultz.  I just tried to go on the ATS (American Tarantula Society ) web site ( I am a member but have not been on the site for a while ) and it is all new.  In the  ATS shop where the book should be, I found no books, just advertising prices and membership info.

Sorry Blackieb, I'm not sure where to tell you to find it.  Maybe they just don't have the books on the site yet????    Anyone know what's happening with the ATS shop?????  If you can get a Forum Magazine, the booklets are all listed in the back, with order information.  I will keep looking.

Jim


----------



## wonderfvl (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's mine.  It's empty too.  But one day....


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice setups everybody.

Someday you'll have to post on how well they worked.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah im interested in the benifits of using these.anyone here wish to share experiences with this method?


----------

